# Ok Nikon... Ok Adorama... where the heck is my D4?



## manaheim (Apr 22, 2012)

Has anyone else gotten theirs.  They're obviously trickling out, and I pre-ordered mine within some minutes of Adorama posting that they were doing pre-orders... and yet... some three months later now I think... noooooooooooooooooooo D4.

It even seems like D800s are coming out faster (granted, I think there are higher production numbers planned), but come onnnnn... not even a PEEP ... no sense of when, no sense of why the delay ... just an occasional "Hey we still have your pre-order for that camera... yup.  Still have it."   :lmao:

I did see one report of a dude just walking into a Best Buy and purchasing one.  Maybe I should start casing my local Best Buy.

Anyone else get theirs?   What were your circumstances?  Any tips or ideas?  I'd really like to have my camera. :-(  I literally waited and saved up for like 2-3 years for this stupid thing.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 22, 2012)

Methinks it has to do with all the water problems on the other side of the globe.


----------



## Overread (Apr 22, 2012)

Don't worry I'm sure Nikon are just checking the light seals on it


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 22, 2012)

Still waiting on my also... B&H! Frustrating.....


----------



## Derrel (Apr 22, 2012)

Your D4 is still in about 37 different parts bins in Sendai...

...it has not yet been assembled...they can make only a few thousand per month...


----------



## manaheim (Apr 22, 2012)

On still being assembled... or because they have issues from the floods and whatnot... ok, sure... I get that.  But IMO this is pretty poor customer service.  Not everyone is going to drop that stupid amount of money on a piece of gear...  particularly on a pre-order.  It would be nice if they'd make some effort to keep us posted in some way.  Heck, BMW sends you regular updates on the status of your ordered car. Maybe that's a little over the top, but SOME kind of communication would be useful here. (probably from Nikon through Adorama or the company you purchased your gear from)


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 22, 2012)

By the time the pre-orders ship we will be 1/4 of the way to the release of the next body


----------



## manaheim (Apr 22, 2012)

Josh220 said:


> By the time the pre-orders ship we will be 1/4 of the way to the release of the next body



I had the very same thought.  Might be more than 1/4 actually... they're usualy, what, 18 months apart?

Maybe I should cancel and wait for the D4S...


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 22, 2012)

I meant for the next BIG upgrade like a D5, but yeah it'll probably be half way until the next mid-upgrade before these ship.

I have been repeatedly reading that August looks like the soonest the next batch of D800's will ship out, so I wonder if the D4's are in the same boat...


----------



## DorkSterr (Apr 22, 2012)

Mines might be delayed until May to early June, thats what my local camera store said to me. Still hoping for the end of April tho.


----------



## HelenOster (Apr 25, 2012)

manaheim said:


> .......SOME kind of communication would be useful here. (probably from Nikon through Adorama or the company you purchased your gear from)



We agree with you, 100%. Unfortunately, the probability is that the first we will know of a Nikon delivery is when one of the trailers is unloaded at the DC and the guys start to unpack them. I'm really sorry. Some companies simply communicate in different ways from others.....


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 25, 2012)

I cancelled my order for the D4! Decided I would rather have the D800..... now have that on order in 7 different stores. First one to get me one.. I win!    B&H told me they weren't even accepting orders for the D800 anymore.....


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 25, 2012)

HelenOster said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > .......SOME kind of communication would be useful here. (probably from Nikon through Adorama or the company you purchased your gear from)
> ...



Helen, I normally do most of my ordering through Adorama.... are you still taking orders for the D800? Are you deeply backordered on that body?


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 25, 2012)

no word from Nikon or their distributors on when bodies will be shipping as far as I know. My pre-order status is still pending as well. My theory is that they are correcting several issues before releasing the next batch.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 25, 2012)

HelenOster said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > .......SOME kind of communication would be useful here. (probably from Nikon through Adorama or the company you purchased your gear from)
> ...



Well, oddly, at least that makes me a feel a little better... in that you folks are as much in the dark as we are.  Thanks for the response, Helen.


----------



## DorkSterr (Apr 25, 2012)

Ya Nikon doesn't give two turtle $hits about us normal consumers. Only the fancy NPS status.


----------



## HelenOster (May 6, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Helen, I normally do most of my ordering through Adorama.... are you still taking orders for the D800? Are you deeply backordered on that body?



I'm so sorry I missed this posting - but the answers are "yes" and "yes"!!


----------



## cgipson1 (May 6, 2012)

HelenOster said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Helen, I normally do most of my ordering through Adorama.... are you still taking orders for the D800? Are you deeply backordered on that body?
> ...



Thanks for the reply... although I had anticipated those answers! lol!


----------



## DorkSterr (May 10, 2012)

I just received my D4 last night, if you haven't gotten it yet expect it soon.http://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/photo...01289905646.838666.610650645&__user=610650645


----------



## manaheim (May 10, 2012)

DorkSterr said:


> I just received my D4 last night, if you haven't gotten it yet expect it soon.http://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/photo...01289905646.838666.610650645&__user=610650645



Congrats.  Who did you order from and how quick were you on the draw when you ordered?

I got this from Adorama today... kudos to them for sending this.

---

*Thank you for placing your order for a Nikon D800/D800E or D4 with us.*
As you know, the Nikon D800/D800E and D4 are currently highly-sought after. The excitement for the these new acclaimed models created a demand that has currently outstripped supply worldwide. Nikon has sent us initial quantities of units and continues to do so on a weekly basis. Those have already been shipped out to customers in a first-in/first-out process.
We are fully aware of how eager you are to receive your new camera and how frustrating the wait can be. The lack of clear forthcoming information as to the estimated ship dates only adds to the frustration. We know it and feel it and we're going bonkers about it. Nothing is more important to us than to deliver a great customer experience, and while it might not be evident, we're turning the world over to get these hot cameras out to you as fast as humanly possible. We are working closely with our partner, Nikon, to get all orders fulfilled in a timely basis and to hopefully meet your expectations to the extent possible.
We promise you that as these cameras roll into our warehouse, they won't linger for even a moment. They will be packed and shipped same-day on a strict first-in/first-out basis. 
Be assured you that we don't charge your credit card until the order ships. 
Customers have been asking our customer service and sales personnel questions like: How many units we have on order? How many we have on hold? Where a particular customer is on the waiting list? Please understand that they do not have access to this information. In spite of their genuine desire to be of help, they cannot possibly share information not available to them. We are unable to make this information widely available internally at this time. 
We fully understand your excitement to get this new Nikon DSLR in your hands, and we deeply regret the inconvenience the wait is causing. We are working diligently and hard (sweating actually!!!) to get it in your hands as soon as possible.
Thank you for your understanding and support. We know you placed your trust in Adorama. We are working hard to continue to earn your trust.
Sincerely,

Adorama Camera


----------



## TheBiles (May 10, 2012)

Why not just buy from eBay? That's what I did with my 5D3. I'd much rather pay a hundred extra dollars than wait 3 months for Adorama or B&H. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cgipson1 (May 10, 2012)

Got My D800 today....


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 10, 2012)

Yep.  You gotta love it when the reps actually get on the forums, see what their customers needs/wants are, and take steps to remedy those concerns.


----------



## DorkSterr (May 10, 2012)

Thanks! I was on the February preorder at my local Vistek store almost 4 months of waiting. I love this camera! The detail, colour accuracy, low noise at super high ISO and probably what I love most is it can auto focus in near pitch black at a blink of an eye!!!


----------



## DorkSterr (May 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Got My D800 today....


OMG congrats!!!! Hope you enjoy your new D800 as much as I my D4.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 10, 2012)

DorkSterr said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Got My D800 today....
> ...



Thanks! I am sure I will! I do kind of regret cancelling my D4 order, but I think I will love this one! Congrats on getting your D4!  What was your turn around time from order to receiving it? I got really lucky with the D800.... every place is back-ordered, and I placed the order 3 weeks ago... got it today!


----------



## DorkSterr (May 12, 2012)

Oh wow nice only 3 weeks for you, I know a few people that ordered it back in Feb-March and still haven't gotten it. I have to wait about 4 months for my D4. How's your D800? I gotta say I see a lot. And I mean A LOT of improvements on the D4 vs my D7000 much more than I expected. How's the low light on the D800?


----------



## manaheim (May 12, 2012)

I think I'm actually going to cancel my D4 this weekend... I've ground my teeth about spending quite that much money on a camera that isn't nearly as earth-shattering as it should be, and now I've ground my teeth too long to boot.  Better off to kill it and wait.  Heck, by the time I get the stupid thing Nikon will be announcing the D5 anyway.


----------



## DorkSterr (May 12, 2012)

Damn you still haven't gotten yours? When did you pre order it if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## manaheim (May 13, 2012)

DorkSterr said:


> Damn you still haven't gotten yours? When did you pre order it if you don't mind me asking.



THE day it was announced.  About 10 minutes after it was posted here that Adorama was taking pre-orders.  I figured I would be one of the first to have it in my hands.  Scary, right?


----------



## DorkSterr (May 13, 2012)

Ya that's pretty sad on Nikon and Adoramas part. Sorry that you're feeling the way you do about the D4. I'm sure you'll be receiving it soon if you don't cancel your order, cgipson1 got his D800 in three weeks!


----------



## cgipson1 (May 13, 2012)

DorkSterr said:


> *How's the low light on the D800?*



Looking really good so far! I haven't really done anything but play around the house.. but at night, with only light from the TV in a fairly large room, I get dead on focus, and pretty good exposures with ISO maxed out, at F1.4 and 1/400. Noise.. yes! But mostly background, subject looks pretty good. I am loving it!


----------



## manaheim (May 13, 2012)

Order... cancelled.

Now I'm just evaluating what to do next.  bah.

It's sad... if the thing had just come in a reasonable time period, I'd have it, and it would just have been done and done, but ... gave me too long to rethink it and get annoyed about it. 

Ah well, congrats to all who got theirs.


----------



## DorkSterr (May 13, 2012)

Hmm so it isn't just me. I was like wtf?! When I saw my subject crystal clear no noise at all but on the background would be a hell of a lot of noise at Hi-1. Is this what youre experiencing too?


----------



## manaheim (May 13, 2012)

DorkSterr said:


> Hmm so it isn't just me. I was like wtf?! When I saw my subject crystal clear no noise at all but on the background would be a hell of a lot of noise at Hi-1. Is this what youre experiencing too?



You're _going _to get a hell of a lot of noise up at that level.  It's boosted pretty majorly.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 13, 2012)

There is noise.. but considering the lighting, it is really nice. Much better than anything else I have shot!


----------



## maaatter (May 13, 2012)

manaheim said:


> Order... cancelled.
> 
> *Now I'm just evaluating what to do next.  bah.
> *
> ...



I think it's time to start hunting down local Best Buys and bribing someone to get you one from the stock room


----------

